# Tater du Linux



## vincent absous (11 Octobre 2001)

salut à tous

je voudrais bien essayer une distrib linux et je me suis dit que je pourrais installer Mandrake 8 sur mon Cube.
Mais je me demande si je pourrais le faire sans que ça mette le bazar partout, notamment est-ce que ça ne va pas toucher au coeur même de la machine (je pense au fameux firmware). 
De même, est-ce que la désinstallation est facile et surtout totale ?
Quelles précautions semblent nécessaires ?
Enfin, j'ai une partition de 1,9 GO est-ce que ça peut suffire dans un premier temps ?


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (11 Octobre 2001)

Bah non, t'es pas chiant, les forums servernt à ca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bon alors, oui, tu les D/Ls, et ensuite tu les graves en image physqieu avec Toast ..
Tout simplement.

Tu glisses l'image sur Toast, et tu fait graver  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est pas reop complqiué


----------



## vincent absous (11 Octobre 2001)

Comment ça c'est pas trop compliqué ?
Le "c'est pas trop" me laisse craindre le pire. Bon là, je télécharge, ça dépote. 9a faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas atteint les 64 ko/s avec ma ligne adsl. C'est de bonne augure ;-)
Je fais ce que t'as dit ensuite (après être allé au boulot). Dès la fin d'après-midi, je suis ici pour râler, non mais...

Merci encore de ta patience.


----------



## vincent absous (12 Octobre 2001)

Bon, ben j'ai gavé un cd qui boot ss pbs. Mais qd il démarre l'instal, il me demande de choisir mes options d'affichage. Je sais pas quoi choisir (j'ai un cube 450, nomrmal sans autre carte video que celle installée d'origine). Je prends quoi ?


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (12 Octobre 2001)

Euh que te propose-t-til comme option ?

Ta carte graphique (tu en as forcémenent une  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) c'est unt ATI Rage 128 Pro avec 16 Mo....

Donc voit si tu trouves cela


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (12 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Montale51:
*salut à tous

je voudrais bien essayer une distrib linux et je me suis dit que je pourrais installer Mandrake 8 sur mon Cube.
Mais je me demande si je pourrais le faire sans que ça mette le bazar partout, notamment est-ce que ça ne va pas toucher au coeur même de la machine (je pense au fameux firmware). *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pas d'inquiétude.
Le fait d'installer Linux ne touchera pas au frimware...
Il n'y a pas de crainte à avoir ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*
De même, est-ce que la désinstallation est facile et surtout totale ?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Si tu fait effacer la partition, pas de problème.....


 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*
Quelles précautions semblent nécessaires ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Euh juste prendre ton mal en patience, une bonne dose de café, et ne pas être fatigué  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*
Enfin, j'ai une partition de 1,9 GO est-ce que ça peut suffire dans un premier temps ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ca sans problème....

Je l'es moi même installé sur 1 Go


----------



## vincent absous (12 Octobre 2001)

Merci,

je m'en vais de ce pas télécharger les 600 MO...


----------



## vincent absous (12 Octobre 2001)

Encore un détail : Je suis allé sur le site de Mandrake et il y a deux fichiers à télécharger :
ftp://ftp.proxad.net/pub/Distributions_Linux/Mandrake-iso/ppc/MandrakePPC-8.0-ext.ppc.iso
 et

ftp://ftp.proxad.net/pub/Distributions_Linux/Mandrake-iso/ppc/MandrakePPC-8.0-ext.ppc.iso

Faut télécharger les deux ? Quelle est sinon la différence ?
Merci


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (12 Octobre 2001)

Euh tu t'es un peu trompé...
t'as mit deux fois le même, attention...

el premier, le inst, et le CD d'INSTallation, et le deuxième, le ext, et le CD d'EXTenstion, donc qui te permet d'avoir des trucs en plus, des aplications, etc..

Le deuxièmes est fortement conseillé, mais pas indispensable


----------



## vincent absous (12 Octobre 2001)

Oui, je me suis planté... Bon je télécharge le "inst".

Tant que j'y suis. Une fois téléchargé, j'en fais quoi ? Faut graver un CD avec ? Comment ?
Tu me le dis si je suis chiant javascript: x()


----------



## vincent absous (12 Octobre 2001)

Bon, finalement, cette installation a tourné au cauchemar.

J'ai choisi l'option install-text qui m'a permis d'installer le bazar. J'avias trois partitions, j'ai dû rater quelque chose : il m'a formater tout mon DD ! Un mois de cours que je n'avais pas sauvegardé perdu, l'horreur. 
Devant la bérézina, je me dis tant qu'à faire, continue à installer, ce que je fais. Mais, une fois l'installation faite, lors du boot sur yaboot, il me propose 3 options (o: open firmware ; c : boot sur le Cd ; et "l" boot sur Linux) J'ai beau avoir essayé 20 fois, il a jamais voulu faire un démarrage correct : j'appuie sur "l" mais l'écran devient noir et rien, nada...
Bref, j'ai passé ma nuit à tout réinstaller. 
Je réessayerais bien mais j'aimerais pouvoir faire une install "graphique", plus explicite que du texte, trop esotérique.
Je renvoie où la page des options video est donnée :
http://www.linux-mandrake.com/en/demos/PPC/Install/pages/install5.php3 

Si qqn pouvait jeter un oeil et me dire quelle option prendre pour un CUBE. La plupart essayées me donnaient jsute un écran noir...


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (16 Octobre 2001)

Euh il n'y a pas une option non graphique pour installer Linux ?

Quand j'ai essayé surn mon 8500, il y avait des fenêtres et tout et tout...


----------



## Gérard Bronner (16 Octobre 2001)

Aïe, aïe, aïe. Les joies de Linux et de son installation.

En fait c'est l'aspect le plus délicat de cet OS. Pour la suite c'est plus simple (enfin façon de parler). Je ne peux pas trop t'aider parce que je n'ai jamais essayé la distribution Mandrake. Je ne veux pas lancer de polémique sur les différentes distributions, mais je sais que celle de Yellow Dog gère correctement le Cube. De plus leur manuel d'installation est pas trop mal fait. Tu peux même le lire en ligne sur leur page de support.

Peut-être qu'un changement de distribution te simplifierait la vie (2 CDs à télécharger et tout le toutim).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A+


----------



## vincent absous (16 Octobre 2001)

Finalement, j'ai fait une install-text qui s'est déroulée correctement mais, au re-boot, Yaboot a  beau m'offrir le choix entre booter sur ma partition Mac Os ou la partition Linux ("l"), rien ne se produit d'autre qu'un écran noir, alors que le dd semble travailler un certain temps. Je suppose que tous mes soucis viennent de ma carte video mais elle est quand même courante et surtout fournie d'office avec le cube (une aty128). J'ai recommencé deux fois l'install, rien ne marche...


----------



## vincent absous (16 Octobre 2001)

Au final, G. Bronner a eu la gentillesse de se saisir de mon cas et a trouvé, je pense la cause de mes malheurs : le connecteur ADC. Mon écran est un Apple Display 17" et il ne peut se connecter que via ce connecteur et non via le connecteur VGA. Sur le site de Mandrake, je n'ai rien trouvé de tout cela, mais ce site est un vrai bazar. En revanche, sur le site de YellowDog ( http://www.yellowdoglinux.com/ydl_home.shtml  ), il semblent y faire référence (c'est pas non plus très clair). 


"YDL 2.1 to ship on Wednesday, the 17th of October
Look forward to these updates & improvements: 

*	KDE 2.2.1 
*	A powerful new version of Mac-On-Linux (MOL 0.9.60) that automatically grabs the ROM image from your Mac OS partition--reducing setup to simply executing 'molvconfig'. 
*	XFree86 4.1.0 
*	WebMin graphical interface to system administration. 
*	The greatly improved Mozilla 0.9.4 
*	Default installation of kernel 2.4.9 
*	A port for Reiser and ext3 Journaling File Systems. 
*	Improved installer with individual package selection and support for pre-existing Mac OS X installation. 
*	... and most exciting of all--initial support for NVidia (does not yet support the ADC (Apple Digital Connector) port) & ATI Radion video cards! "

Donc, décidément, je n'installerai certainement jamais une quelconque distrib Linux sur ce mac, sachant que je n'ai pas l'intention tout de suite d'acheter un nouvel écran, snif...     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Voilà, la fin de l'histoire

À moins que quelqu'un n'infirme mes propos ou aait trouvé une solution, une distyibution qui fonctionnerait quand même...
Monde cruel    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[16 octobre 2001 : message édité par Montale51]


----------

